# KAL thread!!! (#3)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

*~~~The Froot loops sock exchange~~~*

Finally, finally here is the list for the sock swap.


*The knitter.............................The recipient (size)*

GAM .....................................kandmcockrell (8)

kandmcockrell..........................Ozarkquilter46 (8.5)

Ozarkquilter46.........................MullersLaneFarm (8)

MullersLaneFarm.......................Wind in Her Hair (7.5)

Wind in Her Hair........................mamajohnson (8)

mamajohnson.............................Shazza (8)

Shazza.....................................Pakalana (8)

Pakalana.......................................Maura (4)

Maura......................................gone-a-milkin (8.5)

There you go ladies!
Fairness prevailed in the random drawing, as always. 

For those just tuning in, this is the pattern we will be following:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTfrootloop.html
Socks are to sent out before the end of October.

The swaplist is officially closed. No more knitters will be added to it.
However, feel free to knit with us and ask any questions you may have.

Everyone, take lots of pictures!!
Happy knitting!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry for the weird skips in your usernames. They are unfixable by me at this time. 
The edit button is jammed up. (or something).You know who I mean, I hope.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

It's okay GAM. LOL Looks like the board has a case of the hiccups. 

So......I'm knitting for Maura.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone please say hi on this thread, so I know that you have seen it and that we are all on the same page. 

Here's a pic of the yarn I am considering for this project.
It is kind of wild. What do you think?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks fun GAM. What yarn is that?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I love that yarn! Yes, yes, details please!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I bought it at Hobby Lobby. It's Paton's Kroy socks "FX".
The colorway is called 'clover colors'. It has the subtle color changes to keep me unbored.

What I want to know is if kandmcockrell will be able to stand the fact that they will not be 2 exactly the same socks.
This yarn doesn't work like that. & there is no way to MAKE it do that. There is no real 'repeat' of the same colors. Similar, but not the same.

This is the type of yarn my mom loves to make me work with. 
She thinks it is hysterical when they are not exactly the same. 
"That is how you can tell they are handmade." Anyways.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Good thing I did not join this kal other then just knot being able to conquer the DPNS yet I would have felt horrible for the person having to knit my sock. Just put it this way I am 6'2" and have a good foundation!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

hey luvs, are they bigger than tallpines? :teehee:
I expect you to master those dpns easily, once you decide you want to.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok I got up and drove 40 miles to my yarn store in West Plains Mo on the square. They did't have a big choice in colors but I got a nice fall color I am happy with. I am going to a friends house Mon to get some lessons in reading a pattern. I have made lots of socks but never any pattern and so I need a lesson in what all those abr. mean. LOL. she is a great knitter so I should be good to go!! Here is the yarn I picked.
Its Plymouth Yarn made in Turkey. Its called Sockin Sox. Its 60% superwash wool/ 25% Bamboo and 15% Nylon. Its really really soft!!!! Going ta feel good on the tooties LOL

click on the pic to make it larger


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh that is very pretty yarn, Ozarkquilter. I love some bamboo in a sockyarn.
It gives it a sort of slippery softness. 

Let us know if you need help with the abreviations too.
Also, in the frootloop pattern, right under where it says "pattern notes",
there is a link that tells you what the terms mean.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks. I am in Mountain View where about are you?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Between Hartville and Marshfield.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The first step in this pattern is CO63.

This is a good link to the 'longtail cast on", for anyone doesn't know it.
It is good and stretchy, perfect for starting a sock cuff.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/

Its a little video and you can watch it a million times if you need to. I know I did. :gaptooth:


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

when ever I make socks, I use two needles and cast on both of them together. Slip one out when I am done, then put them on the three and join. You can't tell it was done that way but it makes the top real comfortable!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> Good thing I did not join this kal other then just knot being able to conquer the DPNS yet I would have felt horrible for the person having to knit my sock. Just put it this way I am 6'2" and have a good foundation!!!!


Don't feel bad. That's one of the reasons why I could never do one of these...I wear a size 11, lol! I can't even use the tall claim, I'm only 5' 4", just call me Ducky! :teehee: I also need extra room in the ankles as mine swell a lot due to a heart condition. It would be like someone having to knit TWO pairs instead of just one, lol. Does Maura really just wear a 4?? Wow, I'm so envious...I make almost three of hers! 

I always lurk and watch the proceedings, love seeing all the lovely colors and how they work out in the pattern. Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

GAM that is really pretty yarn! I don't mind the socks not matching, that gives them personality!

Hey Ozark, do you have any absolute colors that you can't stand?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

kandmcockrell said:


> GAM that is really pretty yarn! I don't mind the socks not matching, that gives them personality!


Cool! I am glad you like it.  They should have some character, definitely.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I love all colors and all fibers so go with what you love. and I will love it to!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a little bit of a sock...










The orange and red part is coming up next.

This is a nice pattern and makes a good textured fabric.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

GAM that is knitting up really nice!
Ozark - I love yours too. 
WIHH - :clap: yay! I get northern texan socks! :baby04: And I am sure you will do an awesome job.

Shazza! I get to knit for you. I have 2 or 3 sock yarns I bought last year and stashed away, I will pull them out and see if they will do...or if I must go shopping! :hrm:
tell me what colors you love.

I am ready to get going on this. Finished up a baby hat for a gift today. I will be diving into the stash tomorrow.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> Here is the yarn I picked.
> Its Plymouth Yarn made in Turkey. Its called Sockin Sox. Its 60% superwash wool/ 25% Bamboo and 15% Nylon. Its really really soft!!!! Going ta feel good on the tooties LOL
> 
> click on the pic to make it larger


OMG! How very lucky I am!! I love, love, love the colors of this yarn!!! :banana02:

WIHH - I will take pictures of the yarn I am using and a sneak peak of the sock tomorrow when the light is better.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok gals I went to a friends house yesterday and she gave me a lesson in reading the abr. Your right not hard at all!! that is if you know what there talking about LOL 
I am ready to start the heal so I thought I would give you a preview

click on pic to enlarge
sorry its kind of squashed as I put it in my scanner LOL My camera is giving me fits LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo! That looks great! 

Here's mine.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

love the color of yours!!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Love how both of these are coming along!! 

GAM I love that colorway and how it's working up! 

Ozark, glad you were able to de-mystify the abbreviations. My patterns make dh's head hurt. LOL The yarn looks very comfy! 

Can't wait to get started on mine, I'm waiting on needles at the moment. Here's to the internet and online shopping, which has made living out much more pleasant. My nearest yarn store is 90+ miles away. The really good one is 200+...but I can shop virtually.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am behind as well. I have the yarn but am waiting on needles.

I need to take a pic of the yarn tonight.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Wow! Am I behind already?!?!?!!? OzarkQuilter46 - look at you go!!! Wow!!!! I haven't even settled on a yarn!!!!
> 
> and GAM - I really love how that yarn is working up.
> 
> Am I the only one in the world that can't visualize or guess what a yarn will "do" when it gets knitted up!??!?!!?


Nope - your not alone! I am totally clueless until I see it being knitted up.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Shazza - here is your sock yarn! Superwash wool -


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Am I the only one in the world that can't visualize or guess what a yarn will "do" when it gets knitted up!??!?!!?


I'm hating that my sock is knitting up into stripes, knowing that WIHH doesn't like stripes.

I don't have a yarn store within 60 miles of me, and if I did, I can't justify driving that far. As for shopping on the internet ... with me going on 11 months of being unemployed, I can't justify buying more yarn ...

Since what I spin is NOT superwash, I don't want to risk spinning a yarn to knit with only to have it shrink up for one of WIHH's granddaughters.

I'll probably finish the 2nd sock with what I have, then spin some yarn and knit that up and give WIHH a choice..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, those are good colors. 
Cant wait to see how that knits up.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to see the stripes. C'mon Cyndi!

Whatcha doing over there? hmmm?

&WIHH, did you find a suitable yarn?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you have NO idea how close you came to getting socks knit up by me with that EXACT sock yarn!!!


Wouldn't that be funny? hee-hee.
Getting socks that looked just about like the ones you knit and sent off.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You could do them toes up, why not? 
The pattern is not in the toes.

What kind of heel would you make with them? 
(there are choices).


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, the next toes-up socks I do, I want to try this method of heel.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-up-heel-flap-sock-tutorial


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> Shazza - here is your sock yarn! Superwash wool -



:nanner:that is great!!!! thankyou


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

One sock finished. The grey toe is handspun wool. I hate cold toes!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW Cyndi! gorgeous work.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

what a good idea!!! Yep warm toes in the winter will make you feel warm all over LOL. If my toes get cold I am freezing all day


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm hating that my sock is knitting up into stripes, knowing that WIHH doesn't like stripes.
> 
> I don't have a yarn store within 60 miles of me, and if I did, I can't justify driving that far. As for shopping on the internet ... with me going on 11 months of being unemployed, I can't justify buying more yarn ...
> 
> ...



if you send me your address, i will send some sock yarn


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

too late as always, should have read the whole thread till end


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cast on for the 2nd sock so Single Sock Syndrome wouldn't set in. The off to play with dyeing rovings


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> Ok I got up and drove 40 miles to my yarn store in West Plains Mo on the square. They did't have a big choice in colors but I got a nice fall color I am happy with. I am going to a friends house Mon to get some lessons in reading a pattern. I have made lots of socks but never any pattern and so I need a lesson in what all those abr. mean. LOL. she is a great knitter so I should be good to go!! Here is the yarn I picked.
> Its Plymouth Yarn made in Turkey. Its called Sockin Sox. Its 60% superwash wool/ 25% Bamboo and 15% Nylon. Its really really soft!!!! Going ta feel good on the tooties LOL
> 
> click on the pic to make it larger


Just had to ask where in MO you are. I am about 45 minutes from WPlains.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a small farm in Willow Springs and a house in Mountain View. I live in Mountain Veiw. My hubby works in Mountain Grove at the pipe plant.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

didn't want you to go bare foot 
if you have wind in your hair, you might need warm feet


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

susanne said:


> if you send me your address, i will send some sock yarn


Susanne, That's wonderfully sweet of you to offer. As you found out, we're okay. I truly appreciate your offer though.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Pakalana said:


> It's okay GAM. LOL Looks like the board has a case of the hiccups.
> 
> So......I'm knitting for Maura.



I *was*going to ask you Lana that amongst all this color if you would mind Handspun socks from me....but then I looked at your blog and noticed all your lovely fleece and yarn so I think Handspun would be cool....yes?
I have some yarn I had in mind that is a single of my sheep fleece plyed with a single of cream Alpaca...would this be ok, your not allergic or anything?
Actually I have a pic in photobucket I will post it here.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry for the extra large pic I cant make it smaller...dont know how lol. Once you have looked Lana I can delete it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza that look sooooooooo warm and cozy!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> *~~~The Froot loops sock exchange~~~*
> 
> Finally, finally here is the list for the sock swap.
> 
> ...


GAM the knitty.com link wont work for me, is there another way to get the pattern...cheers


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You better NOT delete that pic! 
Beautiful yarn Shazza, as always.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You know what, I think it is just a temporary problem.
I am not getting anything to load over there right now either.

Knitty just put up their Fall stuff today and the website is swamped right now.
You will just have to try back tomorrow.

The same thing happens to me each time they put up new patterns. 
It is a very popular website, I guess.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Shazza said:


> :nanner:that is great!!!! thankyou


Great! I have the first sock started, and think I will go ahead and cast on sock #2 and do them both at the same time. 

ok, just want to add - I spent the last month trying to teach myself to NOT knit in the back loop! I had been accidentally doing that for months. Now I have to really think about what I am doing~! lol! I will have to be sure and knit right when I get done with these. ound:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Shazza said:


> Sorry for the extra large pic I cant make it smaller...dont know how lol. Once you have looked Lana I can delete it.


I think that is a photobucket thing! When I posted my pic it was bigger than that! It took me almost an hour to make it smaller. :bored:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> I think that is a photobucket thing! When I posted my pic it was bigger than that! It took me almost an hour to make it smaller. :bored:


LOL. They dont post that big on Rav.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mamaj, the only part of the pattern that uses the ktbl is the cuff.
After that, it is back to regular knit stitches.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a pic ater I did the heelflap, turned the heel and picked up the gussets.
I always feel like the hardest part is past, when I get to this point.

Yes, I just did a stocking heel stitch. 
It is such a good strong way to do them.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

It looks great GAM


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow I am behind already!

So glad that I will soon be back to regular stitches! I was scared I would get all goofed up again!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is such a pretty yarn GAM.

I thought about doing the S1, K1 & S1, P1 for the heel, but went with the pattern instead.

I'm a little over halfway with the leg of the 2nd sock. I'll probably stop once I get to the heel flap tonight. (Being unemployed has it's advantages!)


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Shazza, I'm not going to mind at all, hand spun would be wonderful!! No allergies to fiber and that yarn looks very inviting. No need to delete! It fills out my little laptop screen just perfectly.  

Sorry I missed you earlier, bit busy and scatter brained to boot at the moment.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza if you PM me your email addie I'll see if I can copy and paste the pattern for you and send it to you.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Shazza if you PM me your email addie I'll see if I can copy and paste the pattern for you and send it to you.


Thats ok Marchy  I went back to site later and it opened fine...and I have printed it out, thanks anyway.
I made a start on them and have frogged 3 times....have cast on again 
I havent knitted socks for ages and my hands have forgotten how to hold the little skinny short needles.  And I even got the first 4 rows of pattern done but for the life of me I couldnt see chains or circles let alone any fruit loops.
One thing though the yarn looks lovely cos it goes all flecky and is very soft.
I may be back tommorrow night with some questions if I have to frog it again. :bored:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

coming up on the heel flap, but we have to process 10 turkeys this morning. Heavy buggers! We couldn't get a late hatch date on the turkeys and probably should have processed last month.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

still waiting on my needles. They are in WV though, so not to far away. Wish the fedex truck would drive faster!:bored:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow WIHH! toe up!! I have been wanting to learn that. I bet it is much easier to knit socks that way.
was way busy today, didn't get to knit hardly at all. Think I will turn in soon so I can get at it early tomorrow.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

i'm on the gusset of the 2nd sock, gals!

I totally support the idea of the next KAL being toe up socks


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have to say - I adore toe up and it was far easier and more logical to me.
> 
> Because I:
> 
> ...


I have to drag out the instructions every time too :goodjob:
You must show us the Mojo socks :bouncy:
I am a few repeats into the pattern now so all is good....lol I dont know what was happening last night but all good today :clap: havent had to frog once. :happy:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH: 
I did that style of sock (when I graduated to a heeled sock) for the kids. I'd make up the tubes and set them aside. Then when I had a couple (or a few) pair made up I'd sit and do the heels all at once, color coded to make folding, sorting and assignment easier. Toes and heels were worked in the same color, that way I didn't need to worry about forgetting which tube needed which heel and who it belonged to while it wandered around the sock basket. 

Haven't done a batch like that since I've become a yarn snob...but this winter everyone is getting new wool socks. This will be more fun since they'll be helping with the dyeing as well.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay! I'm finally in the game. Cast on last night, and working my way down the leg of sock #1. Feels good to be started! 

Here's the yarn I'm using. It feels wonderful and even with the variegation it shows off the texturing nicely! As it seems to go, the picture doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Heres mine for you Lana....I am now up to the gusset so smooth sailing now till the toe.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana that is beautiful yarn. I LOVE those colors. I can't wait to see how it turns out.

Shazza that looks so nice. That yarn show off the texture really well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lana - I love the colors of your yarn. gone-a-milkin - I like your varigated also.


Angie


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh man Shazza, that looks amazing! I've got the perfect weather coming up for these. Ugh, I love pics, but it does make me want to reach out and touch. LOL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I love that color Lana! Beautiful! Can't wait to see those knit up.
Shazza - those are going to be awesome socks! Is it as snuggly as it looks???

I have both socks started, got the cuff done. I was real tired last night and couldn't get my brain around the stitch pattern. So, I will look at it here in a bit and start again.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes the Alpaca is making them very soft, I hope they stay up when you wear them....because this pattern is like rib they have a lot of _spring_ in them :clap: Thankyou for the lovely comments.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Finally got the needles on Friday. Started the cuff and got about 1/2 inch done and realized I must have been drunk when i did it because i had more than 21 stitches per needle and the pattern was NOT a pattern. So i ripped it out and started over last night. I did a couple rounds this morning aslo and it looks much better!
The yarn is a bambo mix in pretty blues, greens and purples. I will take a pic and post it tonight.

It really takes a while to get used to those little needles! Plus, i felt like i was handling a sea urchin at first. Points everywhere!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The frootloop pattern is easier than I thought! I guess I was so tired the other night I just couldn't get it. It is NOT good for knitting during a football game. Especially when the Cowboys are playing totally STUPID!  So, I just did stockinette stitch on another project last night. lol!

KandM - I always have issues getting started with dpn's. It seems for the first row or two I am fumbling around with all those points!
sea urchin is right! lol..

WIHH - so sorry your having to rip back. So - you have to divide and stuff to go toe up??? :run: I would never make it. My math skills are really sad. (or maybe non existent is better!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, you should take a pic, once you get it sorted out, so everyone can SEE your unique construction method. 
(you know, for educational purposes.)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow. just. wow.

Nope, I couldn't even get the hang of toe up when I tried. I ripped mine out about 6 times before I gave up.
I would totally screw up trying to do it backwards/upside down or whatever!

my hat is off to you my dear! :cowboy: I know that I will look at those socks and just sorta go 'wow' every time I see them. 

I too would love to see pictures!
Hey, I am about to 'get off' work. - read, go in the other room- lol!
Think I will take the sock knitting bag with me. :happy:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay, here are some pics of the yarn and the cuff. The yarn is a bambo mix and is so soft and silky.


















Hope Ozarkquilter likes it!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Wowzers I love love it blue and purple are my altime Fav. Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry the pictures are so fuzy. They do not look fuzy in the view screen when i take them.
I was worried how it would look with the pattern, but it looks good. Once i have more done I will take another pic. Hopefully in focus!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Started the pattern on the leg last night. Hopefully, everything will turn out correctly! I will take more pictures once I have a couple repeats done.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Some time in October i think. Of course, i don't think WHICH October was stipulated.:hysterical: At the rate I am going, I will not be done untill Oct 2020.:teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

kandmcockrell said:


> Some time in October i think. Of course, i don't think WHICH October was stipulated.:hysterical: At the rate I am going, I will not be done untill Oct 2020.:teehee:


LOL! too funny!

I find this pattern is easy for me to 'get lost' on. I will be knitting away, knowing exactly where I am and where I am going, and someone will come along and try to have a conversation with me and bingo - I am lost. No clue what row I am on.  I may need to break out the little notepad and start writing things down.

I don't see a lot of the pattern on my sock like I do on ya'lls either. Will take a pic in a few rows and see if it shows up better. If not, I will need advice!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am almost to the toe on one sock and to the heal on the other. I use two balls of yarn and two sets of DP cause if something is hard I do each one together so I don't mess one up LOL After I got the pattern down on the legg it seemed easy peasy so I kept going on one after the heal. soon as I am down with the first one I will take a pic


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I am nearly up to the toe on my first sock.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Keeping knitting and posting pics! I'm enjoying this immensely.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Finished with sock A, working on sock B. Working on the 4" needles really feels like knitting with toothpicks. I need to get an order in for the 6". 










I love this yarn! Amazingly, when I opened up the box, there was an assortment and enough for another 6 pr. I guess the sock elves smuggled some in there for me?! :teehee:

For the inquiring minds: Stroll Hand-Painted


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks awesome Lana!

I love those sock elves. 
They are all about the free shipping.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice job Lana, love those colors.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Turned the heel last night and working my way down the foot! Almost there. It's a dreary day here and I'm thinking it's turning out to be a knitting kind of afternoon. 

How's everyone else doing?? 
The cooler weather has kick started my knitting impulses. I've got Sock Innovations and longer needles heading my way with another project to keep me busy after I've finished with Maura's socks. That should keep me busy until my KnitPicks box arrives!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I was down at Forerunner's and RebelLemming's this past week. Doing some canning, teaching Forerunner to knit & spin (mostly knit) and showing his daughter soap making & weaving on her RH loom. I was able to get to the toe of the 2nd sock but realized I left the grey wool handspun at home.

Got home yesterday and Paul cleaned my little knitting corner. Now I have to hunt down that little ball of grey handspun.

I'm loving the pictures of everyone's socks! Such great colors and selections!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I can hardly wait to see what kind of projects Forerunner is going to come up with once he gets the hang of knitting.
He will probably blow us all out of the water. 

I hope the family is doing well there. I bet Lily has grown so much already.

Also, someone has puppies who should give an update on them too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I was blown away how much those pups grew the week I was gone!!!

As soon as the sun comes out, I will get some new pics ... maybe even a video.

Forerunner picked up knitting fairly quickly. In just a couple nights he has the cast on, knit,purl and cast off down using the Combined Continental. Kind of a challenge since Forerunner is lefthanded. I taught a youngster this summer how to knit lefthanded by knitting lefthanded myself. At this point, Forerunner can knit lefthanded faster than I can and for that matter can knit as fast as most English knitters I know.

I was given a skein of cream superwash wool that Forerunner is knitting into a scarf. It's looking real good!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Ug! I had to rip out the sock, not that I had gotten very far. I keep ending up with to many stitches once I have started the fruit loop pattern. I did find a youtube this morning that helped me to see the stitches, so I know what i was doing wrong. Now, to make sure I don't do it again, and to knit like the wind!

I only have a week or two right? Oh good! I just looked an I have until the end of October to get them done and in the mail. Well, that is a little load off!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There is still plenty of time to get them done, providing you keep at it. 

I am finished with mine.

They will go into the mail tomorrow. I wonder how long they will take to get to Virginia from here?











and another (funnier) shot of them:













The pattern *IS* called frootloops, after all! :teehee:
They are wonderfully thick and smooshy.

Actually, everyone who has seen them IRL loves and WANTS them. 
My mom tried to convince me to: "Just knit another pair for the computer" and let her keep these ones. :umno: LOL!

I sure hope you like them...they do have character. :gaptooth:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

They look great GAM and I love the colors. 
Lana I am up to the gusset of your second sock...I am praying they are the same in everyway when I am finished. Can you please PM me your snail mail addy. 
Cheers. :clap:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I love them!! Can't wait to get them and put them on. I Will take pics when I do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow WIHH!! I'd be whipping out my socks and asking for advice! Even the 'big' time fiber folks are, after all, fiber folks. They love talking about fiber too!

Last Firday I shared a bottle of wine with Judy Maierhofer the night before Fiber in the Park. (A tradition we started last year). Judy has been spinning for 45 years. She is very down-to-earth. She was telling me about how some other big name, world-side known fiber artist would give a class on dyeing techniques and how tos with pH, etc, etc, etc. Then she would say, "I'm leaving the room now and Judy is going to break all the rules I just gave you and show you how she dyes."

Susan McFarland (Susan's Fiber Shop) is sponsoring Judy at SOAR this year and is very excited about it! (Susan, that is.)

Oh! And I found out from Judy that the first yarn I ever sold a few years ago was to a Master Spinner, Carol Hanson. It was my first 3-ply and about baby-weight. It won a blue in people's choice at a fiber fair.

I never realized I had so many 'known' fiber artist around me ... they seemed like regular fiber folks to me!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I should finish the toe of the 2nd sock tonight. 

WIHH, is it getting chilly enough to wear wool socks??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Washing and blocking them today. 

Susan McFarland is a real hoot! She can come off like a ditz sometimes, but I swear that is because she has so much fiber knowlege crammed into her head that sometimes you can hear the whirl of the index cards of her brain. You should see her go at a fiber fair. She can be weighing fiber for a customer, recommending a book for another customer across the way and answering questions for a third.

Paul bought my first wheel from Susan 8 years ago. Didn't know him from adam. Paul called her up, told her he wanted a good first wheel and she recommended the Traveller. She sent him the wheel and took payments for it over the next few months.

I didn't meet her until a year later at a Fiber Fair. I thanked her for recommending the wheel to Paul. The brain gears started, the index cards whirled, and she remembered it was a Traveller and Paul's first name. WOW!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> all these socks look so comfy and squishy!
> 
> I have a confession - I had planned to knit up a storm in between spinning activities this past weekend at the North Country Fiber Festival -but when I found myself sitting next to Kathleen Taylor who wrote "The Big Book of Socks" - well, I was kinda of intimidated! :shocked:
> 
> Sock knitting will be my focus from now on though!


OH I think I would have just talked to her and not knitted either!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM, I love those socks, the colors are great.

You all are so fast in your knitting. Can't wait to see more


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I finally got to buy my #5 double pointed needles and some yarn today.

So, in-between processing 3 bushel of McIntosh apples I will begin my first ever pair of socks-----in 57 years of knitting!


It's been raining here --- almost 4 inches in the last 2 days.
DH is retired and can't get out to putter in the woods, so he's been hanging out in the house.

He's "discovered" the apple peeler gizmo!
He can't get enough of it!

When he was a baby---rather than sleep with a teddy bear, he'd insist on sleeping with the "machine-o"-------his mother's meat grinder!

I beginning to think tonight he may want to sleep with the apple peeler!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, good luck with the socks. You can do it! That is funny, your DH sleeping with the meatgrinder. One of my boys used to sleep with a 8 pound dumb bell in his bed. LOL.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

First question-------how big?

Because I wear a ladies size 10 1/2 WIDE shoe, I never find ladies socks that fit me, so always buy men's socks

The instructions begin mentioning a ladies size medium, with a 6 inch calf measurement...........cast on 63 stitches....7 stitch pattern repeat.

My calf ...... about 5 inches above my ankle......measures 10 inches.

So I'm thinking I should add enough stitches for an additional 2 pattern repeats, or 14 extra stitches = to casting on 77 stitches.

What do you think?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Carp! I just remembered I left WIHH's socks outside to dry! It's wailing up a huge wind. thankfully, the socks were where I left them (and not in the fenced yard where the puppies are playing or in the pasture with the cow patties!)

WIHH, sending you a PM to get your addy (again)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, what pattern do you have there? I knit socks for men, there are usually 72 stitches, on size 1 needles.
I think you only need one extra repeat, honestly. 

It would help to know the stitch pattern, to get an idea of the stretchiness. 

Oh wait! I guess you mean THIS pattern. Duh.
I think you could get away with doing it over 70 stitches, sincerely I do.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> tallpines, what pattern do you have there? I knit socks for men, there are usually 72 stitches, on size 1 needles.
> I think you only need one extra repeat, honestly.
> 
> It would help to know the stitch pattern, to get an idea of the stretchiness.
> ...


Man! For a couple seconds there all those inbred childhood insecurities came flooding back and I was feeling like an Idiot!

Golly, I really thought I was reading the correct pattern!


Okay-----I had 6 rounds done with 77 stitches------------and it did seem a bit too generous.

So, now I will start over with 70 stitches.

I really enjoy knitting-------------but so far I am not finding this enjoyable.

I've never knitted with any needles as small as a 5-----------and this yarn is so thin-----------and it seems knitting into the back loop causes me to spit the yarn when I try to pick up the stitch.

Hopefully I will soon get the hang of it~~~~~


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, you are using size 5 needles? This pattern calls for smaller then that? or maybe I misunderstand. That is possible. 

What kind of yarn? What weight?


The knitting through the back loops is only for the cuff, you can do it!
Most of the sock is NOT ktbl.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Oh Carp! I just remembered I left WIHH's socks outside to dry! It's wailing up a huge wind. thankfully, the socks were where I left them (and not in the fenced yard where the puppies are playing or in the pasture with the cow patties).


LOL! That would have been EPIC! if the puppies got WIHH's socks. <giggle, snort>

I am glad they didn't though. Seriously. <giggle>


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Okay, you are using size 5 needles? This pattern calls for smaller then that? or maybe I misunderstand. That is possible.
> 
> What kind of yarn? What weight?
> 
> ...


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

GAM i got the socks yesterday. I was so excited, it was like I was a kid again!

Here they are, the fit great and I absolutely LOVE the colors, perfect for fall!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!! You got the socks. :nanner:

Isn't it fun, getting them in the mail? 
I am glad they fit good. Hopefully they will last many years.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sending today! DC# 9405503699300352076424


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes it is a Ashford Traditional. I thought it was the perfect back drop as well! I don't have a stool so I had to lean back on the sofa and hold my feet up to get the wheel in the shot. Work those stomach muscles!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, here is a very simple pattern that will work with your needles,
if you use WORSTED weight yarn. Cast on 44 stitches.
They knit up fast too! 

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/amazing_feets.php

Here is a pair I made using this pattern. They are made on 5's, out of Lamb's Pride worsted. My 15 y/old has since stolen them. He wears the same size as you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

KandMCockrell Those look great! BTW, you have my exact wheel same vintage too.

Thank you for sharing so those of us who didn't participate can have all most as much fun as you all are.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> LOL! That would have been EPIC! if the puppies got WIHH's socks. <giggle, snort>
> 
> I am glad they didn't though. Seriously. <giggle>


Seriously, huh? :lookout:

New puppy pictures posted


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> tallpines, here is a very simple pattern that will work with your needles,
> if you use WORSTED weight yarn. Cast on 44 stitches.
> They knit up fast too!


Thanks for the suggestion for the alternate pattern but since I already have "sock" yarn I think I'll try to stick with the original KAL pattern.
Just need to get the right sized needles.

The yarn I have is "Regia"
75% Schurwolle (superwash wool) 25% Polyamide


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Heres my finished socks for Pakalana. Will post on Monday.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza they look so toasty warm.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oooo!!! They look so warm! :bouncy:

Thank you Shazza!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yipee! I got my socks from Pakalana. They feel good. That pattern gives stretch and makes the sock hug your foot without being tight. Of course, they look good too in a variable blue. I'm impressed with the speed. Pakalana must create sparks when she knits.

I've started my first sock five times. Last time I got five inches done, then dropped a stitch, can't see what I'm doing, and started again last night. The first sock yarn I started with was too busy, couldn't see the pattern. I bought more yarn, dark blue, but it's too dark for me to see well so I keep making mistakes. But, as we knitters are a tenacious lot, I shall journey on. They WILL be done by the end of October!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I will be right there with you Maura. These are my first socks as well as DPN and the fine yarn.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza, those look delicious. Beautiful work!

Maura, I have done that, tried a complex cabled sock pattern with BLACK! yarn.
I got through them, but could only work on them during the daytime. Too many mistakes at night.

I am sure they will be wonderful. 

kandmcockrell, how are you doing on yours? Did you get a good start on them?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shazza, those socks look so wonderfully warm and fuzzy. i can almost feel them on my feet. Ooops, they're going to pakalana.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thankyou guys.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hello all! Today we are on the way to a Johnson family reunuion. This means I will have at least 5 hours of knitting time! Woohoo!
I have one sock ready to turn the heel and just past the cuff on the other. I like knitting them at the same time on dpn's. Keeps things looking even to me. Ok - off on the road trip! Hopefully I will have lots of progress to show this evening.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy and safe travels MamaJ


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

So far so good this time. Hopefully the third times the charm!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got lots of knitting done on the road trip! Ready to turn both heels... just as soon as I got done working. Lets see if I can get everything done quickly today.... (cross those fingers - I wanna KNIT!)


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope this rain keeps up. Not only do we need it, but if it keeps raining that means I can't do work outside, which means I can knit.:sing:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Got a stuffed elephant sewn up yesterday evening so I was able to knit this morning. Got the cuff of the first sock almost done. Since it is still raining, I should be able to knit when I get off work and home.

So far so good.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Why is it when I start with socks, I just can't stop?? I started another pair last night.

Those of you who would rather not Purl will LOVE this pattern!! No purling (except on the heel). It is a lace design and super, super easy!!!! The name of the pattern is Spring Forward. I think GAM knitted these some time ago. I just cast on last night and am half way finished with the first leg.

Glad you liked your package, WIHH! The stitch markers were made by a local friend of mine. I actually got them in a fiber swap and since I'm more of a twist tie marker type of gal, I knew immediately I would send them to you since you would appreciate them so much more than me.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> As to my progress, I just got done with the toe and foot on the first sock (I know, I am slow!) but now its smooth sailing and hopefully this weekend I can devote myself to finishing this project for mamajohnson!


I have to admit - this made me :sing:
It is 50 degrees here this morning and my toesies are cold! Finally found my KAL socks from last swap, and now my toes are getting warm.  

ok- I am working on heels. Kept dozing off last night, don't know why I was so tired. So I finally gave up and just went to bed. Hope to get a lot done on these today.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

OKAY!

I finally got the correct needles!

Don't expect me to get any other work done today!:hobbyhors


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I'v got it! I have done one full repeat of the pattern and allmost done with the second and it looks like the picture!

So now I just need to get to the heel and get through that.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

This morning I hope tp figure out the first round:shocked:

Last night I tried but decided to sleep on it.

That slipping the third stitch in over the other two has me wondering if that means to slip it over the other 2 and off the needle.

Probably means slip over the other 2 and then knit one (meaning THAT stitch), yo, k1 and do a p1 on the final (seventh ) stitch of the "seven" repeat".

I've gotta leave shortly for 3 days with no computer----------unless I stop at McDonalds or another internet cafe with the lap top.

I'm going to be thinking about knitting all the while I am driving!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

It means to slip it over the other two stitches and off the needle. Then you knit the next stitch, yarn over, and knit the next stitch as well. When you slip the stitch, you are decreasing to 20 stitches, then the yarn over increasses you back to the 21 stitches you are supposed to have on the needles.

I googled the stitches I was not familar with and watched youtube vids, it helped alot to be able to see it done. Made it really clear.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I now have almost three repeats of the pattern and it looks right. :sing:

I will take some pictures when i get a few more done.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! Way to go KandMcockrell


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

GAM, I am wearing my socks today. It has been rainny and cool yesterday and today, so i figured it was a great day for wool socks!

They are sooooo comfey and look great poking out of my jeans!


As far as my knitting, I am a little over halfway done with the leg of the first sock. Going pretty well now. Hopefully the second sock will go much faster!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Have your socks arrived yet Pakalana?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

HELP Please!

Remember----to accomodate my larger foot size, I added an extra pattern--------so I am working with 70 stitches rather than 63.

Now I''ve come to this part of the pattern:

""Next Round: [RT, p1, close loop, p1] {4 times}, [RT, p1, close loop heel variation, p1] {4 times}, RT, p1, close loop heel variation, do not work last st; slip this st to beginning of next needle.""

I'm going to need to do either the fisrt part of this instruction {5 times}, or the second part {5 times} rather than the perscribed {4 times}.

Which one do you recommend I use for the extra 7 stitches from my increased pattern?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Shazza said:


> Have your socks arrived yet Pakalana?


Still waiting Shazza! I'm thinking they'll get here this week probably? You sent them around the 27th right? Can't be much longer.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh tallpines, I knew you were going to have this issue. You are dividing for the heel. 

This it the only trickier bit, because you would normally divide them in approximately half.

Now, you can do several things. I would put those extra stitches into the top of the foot.

So that means do the 'close loop' only 4 times (those will be your heelflap stitches).
Keep in mind that later, when they have you reduce for the gussets, you will be going back down to 70 stitches, instead of 63. 

You are cruising right along. How do you like the pattern so far?
Do you think they will fit?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What I have done so far seems very stretchy and I'm sure they will fit.

I'm a tad stymied by the close loop heel version----not sure if I'm doing it right or not.

My second sock will go much easier 'cause now I understand the fruit loop pattern better.

On the first sock it was more like "blind" knitting and I know I have several mistakes in the first 3 pattern repeats.
I ripped out about 3 times and then decided to just keep going as long as I was doing them for myself.
I have a multi colored yarn so that helps hide my errors.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

This is what I have done so far - Ready to start the toe on one sock, and just an inch or so away from the toe on the other.
That heal looks a little weird. I think it is just the way it is laying (I hope, I hope!) :huh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks good to me mamaj! 
That is cool yarn.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I actually like it a lot better than I thought I would!
I have two more skiens in my stash...I feel more socks coming on! lol!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Pakalana said:


> Still waiting Shazza! I'm thinking they'll get here this week probably? You sent them around the 27th right? Can't be much longer.


Ahhh it seems like 2 weeks but it is only 8 days lol. :grin:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> This is what I have done so far - Ready to start the toe on one sock, and just an inch or so away from the toe on the other.
> That heal looks a little weird. I think it is just the way it is laying (I hope, I hope!) :huh:


OMG they are beautiful Mamajohnson I cant wait :banana02::thumb:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woohoo!!! I am so glad you like them! :nanner:
I am getting my coffee and my knitting...should be done real soon, if everyone will just leave me alone and I don't have to WORK! lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well ya'll...I'm a dork.
Yep. Cruzin' along working on a toe. Looked down and realized I had my #1 needle wrong. Yep. Decreases right up the middle of the foot. :shocked:
How stupid is that???:awh:
So, first thing in the morning I will get to do some un-knitting. And get my needles in the right order in my head and try again. 
Should be ready for the post office tomorrow Shazza! (cross your fingers!) Best send me your snail mail address.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Shazza they're HERE! 

They got here with Monday's mail. Thank you! Wonderfully soft, fit great and just in time for the temps starting to dabble around the freezing mark. 

I'll get some pics up later today, wanted to pop in really quickly to let you know. My day is straining at the reins right now though.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I, too, realized last night that I've been making the same mistake over and over and over again!

But I'm not going to rip it out.

So the question is--------do I make the second sock with the same repeated mistake, or do I make the second sock correctly?

I kept thinking about this "knit in the back of the stitch" and how someone had commented the purpose was to end up with a twisted stitch.

Well, all of my stitches look like a normal knit stitch....not twisted.
SO I experimented a tad more and NOW have finally figured out what I was suppose to be doing all along.

Sure I was knitting in the back of the stitch----but from the wrong side of the front thread------------ending up with a normal knit stitch.

I really don't want to rip it all out!
What do you think?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you make the same mistake over and over again it ceases to be a mistake and becomes part of the design. Problem solved, especially if you know what you are doing. Congratulations!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> do not feel bad Mamajohnson!!!
> 
> - and do *NOT *expect perfection of yourself (or others) - if we wanted 'em "perfect"  they'd be commercially made on a machine in China, right?
> 
> (I'm selling this idea to you on accounta somehow I ended up with, well -"something" slightly askew :hrm:  on your first sock. I am about to bind off and take a long look at it and decide if I can live with it or not.)


I do think I could live with something 'slightly askew' :grin:

Do you know how long I looked at that sock I made to decide if I could 'live' with that decrease in the middle of the toe??? 
I ultimately decided it would make me crazy it if were my sock that way, so I unknitted it and am about to try again. ( I would always be trying to put those decreases at the side, and it wouldn't work!) I believe I am thinking about it too much cause it gave me a headache this morning. I was trying to do it perfect...lol

Tallpines - I think you should just knit the other sock to match. So now your mistake is a happy little design modification.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> Wowzers I love love it blue and purple are my altime Fav. Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Has anyone heard from Ozarkquilter46? She hasn't checked in to this thread for a few weeks.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Pakalana said:


> Shazza they're HERE!
> 
> They got here with Monday's mail. Thank you! Wonderfully soft, fit great and just in time for the temps starting to dabble around the freezing mark.
> 
> I'll get some pics up later today, wanted to pop in really quickly to let you know. My day is straining at the reins right now though.


:sing::thumb: Wahooo glad they fit phew! Cant wait to see your footsies in them. Cheers :rock:


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry Gals my hubby went to NJ and so this has been my vacation LOL I am almost to the toe on the second sock!!! I have also done alot of canning this week, Jams and Jellys, salsa, ground beef and my own beef broth, Then dehydrated almost 30 lbs of veg. Made a years worth of laundy soap. Cleaned and revamped my pantry. Funny the stuff you can get done when the Man of your dreams is gone and not asking you to stop what your doing to fix him lunch and dinner!!! I am here just going from sun up till sun down!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> Sorry Gals my hubby went to NJ and so this has been my vacation LOL I am almost to the toe on the second sock!!! I have also done alot of canning this week, Jams and Jellys, salsa, ground beef and my own beef broth, Then dehydrated almost 30 lbs of veg. Made a years worth of laundy soap. Cleaned and revamped my pantry. Funny the stuff you can get done when the Man of your dreams is gone and not asking you to stop what your doing to fix him lunch and dinner!!! I am here just going from sun up till sun down!!


LOL! You crack me up....I was thinking...wow how did she get so much done???
Then noticed your Comment on him being gone, not asking you to stop...yep, that is how!

Today I was trying to work with my oldest DS on the phone - editing, fixing etc on the web...got interrupted about 500 bajillion times while on the phone one hour...
He says "ya know mom, I don't want to hurt your feelings, but your just a babysitter there."
"yes son, I know, the oldest baby is 57"
lol!

ok
speaking of - I am off the clock now and going to go KNIT! Finishing up those toes tonight.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> Sorry Gals my hubby went to NJ and so this has been my vacation LOL I am almost to the toe on the second sock!!! I have also done alot of canning this week, Jams and Jellys, salsa, ground beef and my own beef broth, Then dehydrated almost 30 lbs of veg. Made a years worth of laundy soap. Cleaned and revamped my pantry. Funny the stuff you can get done when the Man of your dreams is gone and not asking you to stop what your doing to fix him lunch and dinner!!! I am here just going from sun up till sun down!!


I am enjoying the same FREEDOM this week!

DH left very early (4 a.m.) Monday morning and I am loving it!

He questions everything I do---------and it's been so nice not needing to explain everything to him.

On Tues night he called just to ask me if I had remember to shut off a switch and if I had remembered to bring in the mail!

I DID NOT appreciate his phone call!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Ozarkquilter I never thought of it that way before but you are absolutely correct. My BF is only up here on the weekends which also happen to be my days off and the only time I have to get anything done. His ideal way to spend a weekend if sitting with me on his lap talking. I finally had to tell him I really do have quite a lot of things I need to get done even while he is here. He acted all surprised like the thought never crossed his mind. Silly man


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL Yep I my son is grown and gone. My hubby is on vacation so in the last 5 days I put up15pt of ground beef, 7 qt of ground beef, 25 lbs total, 14 qt hot salsa, 7 qt,4pt Veg Beef broth, 7 pt apple jelly, 7 pt clemintine marmalade, 11 pt strawberry jam. 3, 1/2 pts and 22, 1/4 pts plum jelly and I have another 8 pts of stew meat in the canner. I know I am right at 30 lbs of dehydrated vegs, and I got my new vacuum pac. so I sealed the oats and cornmeal and stuff like that I can put in food grade buckets. And as for the hubby he called to see what I was up to. I told him and he kind of freaked LOL he said don't do up alot of the meat!! how do you know we will like it LOL. The goof cook meat is cooked meat and for the most part he is a spegetti man. I told him his job is not telling me how to run my kitchen and if he thinks it is then he can start cookin or I will just buy lunch meat from now on for dinner LOL He shut up real quick. We have been together 25 years and the one place I don't take no flack is the kitchen!!! He has never washed a dish or helped with a meal so enough said. If you can't help you have NO Say. LOL here is a couple of pics


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> LOL! You crack me up....I was thinking...wow how did she get so much done???
> Then noticed your Comment on him being gone, not asking you to stop...yep, that is how!
> 
> Today I was trying to work with my oldest DS on the phone - editing, fixing etc on the web...got interrupted about 500 bajillion times while on the phone one hour...
> ...


:clap::dance:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Inspite of the fact that I've made gazillions of mistakes-----------this thing I've been knitting is looking like a "sock"!

Looking forward to getting started on the second one to see if I can come up with a fairly reasonable looking match.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! Yay Tallpines!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We need a picture too Tallpines


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We need pics from a FEW people here. 

Pakalana, I want to see Shazza's socks!
WIHH, where are the ones Cyndi sent you (with the fuzzy warm toes> ?! 
Tallpines, I want to see yours on your monstrous feet, just so I can believe it is true. :angel:

hmm? <taps foot>

Hope the rest of you are getting good progress made.
October is ticking away.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Tallpines, I want to see yours on your monstrous feet, just so I can believe it is true. :angel:
> 
> 
> > In the morning I will try to get that toe weave done on the one sock I have done.
> ...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

((Hugs))) to you tallpines.
I am glad the knitting gives you a bit of comfort during this rough time.

I'm sure you will find your camera, probably exactly when you finish your first socks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> Sorry Gals my hubby went to NJ and so this has been my vacation LOL I am almost to the toe on the second sock!!! I have also done alot of canning this week, Jams and Jellys, salsa, ground beef and my own beef broth, Then dehydrated almost 30 lbs of veg. Made a years worth of laundy soap. Cleaned and revamped my pantry. Funny the stuff you can get done when the Man of your dreams is gone and not asking you to stop what your doing to fix him lunch and dinner!!! I am here just going from sun up till sun down!!




I hear you! The 'boys' (Paul and son) were gone all weekend for Civil War ... my house got cleaned and stayed cleaned!! Fridge was cleaned too.



> I told him his job is not telling me how to run my kitchen and if he thinks it is then he can start cookin


 LOL!! Paul learned this one very early on also. He decided he likes it the way it is now ... I love to cook and he loves to eat!

Those pictures are beautiful!!! There is nothing more satisfying for me than looking at a bunch of home jarred food.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

NICE!!!!! Love the colors WIHH. You do good work


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very pretty sparkly yarn, WIHH. 
I love the colors too.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a note to say----Gramma passed at 9:20 this morning.
Thank you for your prayers and hugs!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So sorry for your loss Tallpines.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> We need pics from a FEW people here.
> 
> Pakalana, I want to see Shazza's socks!
> WIHH, where are the ones Cyndi sent you (with the fuzzy warm toes> ?!
> ...


Yes Yes...everything she said. :hobbyhors


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, started the heel on the 1st sock last night. Got 5 repeats of each row so i am halfway through that section.

Sorry I am taking so long. We are also in the progress of selling our other house so I have not been able to put the time into this that I really need to.

Also had to clean out and polish the woodstove last night in preperation for this winter.

I am hoping the second sock goes much, much faster!

My DH keeps saying that his feet would be frost bitten if he had to wait for me to knit him socks. (guess who will not be getting any hand knit socks anytime soon, and DH did not mean Dear Husband at this point!)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My sincerest condolences, TallPines.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh my Gosh!!! WIHH those are gorgeous!! I LOVE the color!!! :thumb:

Shazza - I want you to know I have NOT forgotten you! I got to the sewing up the toe part, got a call and was asked to - get this *work* at a local hunting lodge farm ranch thingy. lol... I am now the official cook for the place! They hunt wild hogs and deer, it is 5000 acres of wilderness and cabins and guns and 4 wheelers. (and hunters)
So - I went in and with my 17 yr old son we cooked for 11 hunters for the weekend. Breakfast, lunch, supper, cook, clean, cook, clean, cook, clean, die for 3 hours and do it again.... It really isn't a bad job - if I must have a job. I am thankful that it is laid back, relaxed and NOT walmart! yeeehaw!
the place is an hour from me, but at the rate if $125 a day - I can handle it!!!:rock:
We were so far behind in bills it was unreal, so this was an awesome blessing, just in time (God is so very good!) 
So - I finally got those toes knitted up and will be dropping them at the post office on my way to work today. (15 hunters this weekend!)
I hope you like them, and that they fit! If not - I will start over and do it again for you... so be sure to post pics!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yay Mama....I will be eagerly looking out for them. That sounds like an awesome job, way better than Walmart.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

when the pattern says to "work 32 stitches of instep over next two needles in pattern set." 

What does in pattern set mean? Does it mean to start with the first row of the "fruit loops" pattern?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would assume that is what it means unless it tells you to begin on a specific row.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am still here and still working on the second sock LOL past the heal and halfway to the toe. My uncle has gotten real bad and I had to fill our a dnr for him. Not easy but had a long talk with him a year ago about his wishes and he said I was the only one that would do as he wished so he left me in charge of his health. Then my mom took a fall face first and broke her nose, her glasses cut her nose and has burses all over her face. she is in her late 70s. And my best friend whos daughter has been real sick for about 10 years passed away so I am taking on her farm so she could go out of state. I swear they say when it rain it pours and that seems how this last month has been. I have been canning all day and trying to knit at night and still get everyone elses need met. I am beat LOL


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I think you are amazing WIHH just for doing them toe up...I looked at the Mojo pattern today with full intentions of starting a pair and it says toe up....so back in the queue they went.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have turned the heel and started on the foot! Granted, I am still on the first sock but i was dragging my feet cause I thought the heel would be really difficult. but it wasn't so now I have no fear with finnishing this one and jumping right on the mate to this sock. Hopefully I can get it done and in the mail to Ozark before the end of the month!

I did a lot of work outside this weekend, so did not get as much time on it as I had hoped.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

WIHH---why are you doing them toe up?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Sounds complicated to me but ya gotta do what works!

I've been trying on my socks with my DPN's and have not dropped any stitches at that time but I certainly have done it at other times

My second sock is a pretty good match to my first so far....................and I won't rip and re-do it-------------------but then again I'm the one who will be wearing it.
If I were giving it to someone else, I guess I would be nervous and feel obligated to start all over.

My yarn is a blue-jean blue color mixed with grey and a speck of white and black.

I've already bought another pretty mixed color yarn for a second pair.

Some day I hope to be home long enough to get some pictures posted.

I found my missing camera but now need to locate the charging unit-------------now I know why people prefer cameras with regular batteries rather than a plug in charger.

We have finished up with getting Gramma buried--------------anf then had 2 days traveling to my elderly folks (84 and 90), slept one night at home and are now baby sitting for 3 days-------------a couple of hours in the opposite direction.

Sunday we're suppose to traval again to Green Bay for the Packer-Viking game.................
I'm exhausted and at this point, I'd rather stay home and KNIT!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I hear ya about wanting to stay home, Tallpines. We'll be thinking of you on Sunday!
> 
> But back to socks - seriously, to me, toe up is WAY less complicated that dpns. MUCH easier and faster, too.
> 
> And last night I did start a new "first" sock all over again - or really, its the third sock in this pair- but this one won't be wonky. I just can't live with the first one's wonkiness.


 You are knitting as much on these as I did on yours! (from the last KAL) lol!
Well, I don't hardly get to look in here much, and today is no exception. Off to work for a whole week at the Ranch.
Will be looking forward to getting some time off and sticking my feet in some gorgeous blue socks! We aren't getting below 40 yet - so you have plenty of time WIHH!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Shazza - see socks yet?? I hope they don't take too long!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> Shazza - see socks yet?? I hope they don't take too long!


:banana02::banana02::banana02::rock::rock::rock:
They have arrived MamaJ and they are beautiful....fit perfect.
I love the colors....I will get a pic later and post it tonight. 

Thankyou gals for another great KAL. :thumb:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:rock::rock:woohoo! So very glad they FIT! and you like them!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> :rock::rock:woohoo! So very glad they FIT! and you like them!


Here they are Mamaj.....:sing:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have finally come to the realization, that I am not going to make the cut off. I have one sock almost done, so the second should be faster. I will get it done and out asap. If I was not trying to get most of the trim on the house sraped and painted before the weather turned, I could have them done. Sorry you will have to wait a little longer Ozark, but they are really pretty. Please don't forget these are my first socks, first time using itty bitty DPNs and such.

I was actually painting in the dark last night, then had to use a head lamp to milk. Coming down scafolding from two storries up while holding a paint can and brush in the dark is not recomeded.:stars:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

You know, I could get so much more done if i did not have to work!:bash:

I work from 6:30 - 5:00 m-f, then rush to get everything done before the sun goes down. 

I was going to get up this morning and knit some, but totally missed the alarm and got up in enough time to get kids and DH feed and on their way, before I chugged my coffee and went to work. 


I have so much I would rather be doing, like knitting, putting up fence, spinning, knitting, painting, building goat shelters, knitting, getting everything ready for winter, knitting, sewing, did i mention knitting?:hysterical:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got a wee bit longer to go ( I'm 32), plus i work at my dh's family business, so i figure i will really never retire.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

No problem I know the first socks are hard!! I always have trouble with the toe. I just can't figure out that stich!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm almost done with the second sock! I won't make the deadline (today), but I'm almost there!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

When will there be a KAL with scarves as the main event ?:nanner:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Ooops!

My socks are DONE! 
Fruit Loops pattern with much "wonkyness"........WIHH's term.

So I grabbed my next color of the same "Regia" yarn and started on the next pair.
But then came the "oops".........................not the same Regia yarn!

It's sock yarn----------------but it's 6 ply rather than 4 ply.

I guess these will knit up more quickly than the first pair.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay! I am excited!!! I can't wait to see them and wear them!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:dance::dance::dance:
Yay! Thank you thank you WIHH! I will wear them proudly!! (bet I never see any boo boos at all!) And will always think of the Rangers. They did so good to get to the World Series. My husband is an avid Rangers fan, and we now have every game of the play off and world series on dvr. lol... He blames the coach for not having better pitcher training. 
I will start stalking the mailman soon!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright sock knitters, we need updates!

Who has not received their socks yet?
How is everybody coming with them?
I am still waiting for mine from Maura. Anybody else still waiting, wondering? 
Do I need to light a fire somewhere? :teehee:


Also, you really should post pics of the ones you got, on your feet!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Also, you really should post pics of the ones you got, on your feet!


Can I hear an Amen on this? Pictures, pictures and more pictures, please.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Amen! WIHH, put those socks on and get a pic!!

I haven't received my socks yet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I will be home from work on Tuesday. Due to both teucks needing repair I have been staying at the ranch since friday. I am gonna TACKLe that mailman Tuesday if he forgot to leave my socks! 
And I will take pics.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am still working on ozark's socks. It seems everything os going wrong that can. I have had trouble with the dryer, had to go under the house and clean out the vent, as well as not being able to hook hot water up to my washing machine. I have also contracted pink form somewhere, neither kid has it so go figure. Which means i have to wear my glasses which tire my eyes faster than my contacts.

I will get them done and mailed asap. I worked on them last night and got quite a bit done.

Sorry for the delays!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I will be home from work on Tuesday. Due to both teucks needing repair I have been staying at the ranch since friday. I am gonna TACKLe that mailman Tuesday if he forgot to leave my socks!
> And I will take pics.


 Will these be pics of the socks or the tackle? I think both would be good!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm working on my second pair----------it's going much better than the first pair.

Right now I have 3 and 1/3 socks completed.

Last night I found the charger unit for my camera----------so photos may appear soon.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

MullersLane Farm guess what ???  time to send me your snail mail addy


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I sent them priority on Thursday mamaj - so I am sure they will be there Tuesday!


Yay! I get to go home today!! Not sure what time I will be done, but I plan on being out of here by 1 or so. I will do the mailman tackle at the post office. My son told me I had a priority slip for a package at the post office. 
The socks will come in handy, I managed to aquire a dandy cold this last weekend. Now I can curl up in my new socks with lots of herb tea and get better.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> MullersLane Farm guess what ???  time to send me your snail mail addy


SWEET!!!!:clap:

:happy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am finally able to stop a sec and sit at the computer (without working, well, I should be working but I'm not hehe!)
I got my box yesterday! Didn't get home before the post office closed Tuesday.
Thank you thank you thank you WIHH!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!! I love my socks. That sparkle in the yarn is so cool. :clap: And just for the record...there is not a bunch of wonkieness like you think! They fit, and I am tickled that they are washable (but I intend to still be careful!)
The roving is AWESOME! I love blue - did you know that???
I also have some adorable spinning wheel earings, and some of Cyndi's awesome soap. The chokecherry jelly too!! wow! I have never ever tasted that, I will hide it until I have time to be here once it is opened (like over the Thanksgiving week!) I don't want the kids to eat it all before I get to have some! hehe!
I got real tickled at the name of the soap - Mother Earth. lol! That is what my youngest sister and her DH call me, Mother Earth. lol!!!! Yeah, they are yuppies, and think I am all sorts of old hippy earthy tree hugger type of gal. (hmmm...maybe they are right) (I may have to buy some of that for them for Christmas!)

I am so tickled, thnx so much for my gifts from the frozen top of the US. I will send warm thoughts your way this winter. :happy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I told DH last night when I was showing it all to him that I was pretty sure that was the same roving I commented on! 
Your ever so sweet. And it sounds like we are 'sister mother earth's' lol ound:
hehe


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful and they fit so well. Lovely roving  Can't wait to see what it spins up to be.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm... spinning wheel earrings.... My birthday is coming up....  I will have to put that on my list.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

MullersLane Farm thought you might have fun watching it travel to you LOL
tracking #
03083390000150749330
http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

well looks like its in your mail truck today so you should have warm feet by tonight LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can hardly wait for the mail to come today ... about 4 hours from now!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*WOW!*​
I can honestly say this is the bestest swap box I have every received in all my years doing swaps.

Paul had picked up mail and left it in his truck. When I told him I was expecting socks in the mail today, he told me I got a box, but it was too big for just socks. He wasn't kidding!

Just wait until you see all the goodies OzarkQuilter sent me! Pictures tomorrow when the sun is out.

Thank you, OQ from the bottom of my toasty toes! Everything is so wonderful, thoughtful and just too, too generous!

*WOW!*​


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

So Glad you liked it!! It was fun going though my stash to find goodies for your box


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The socks:










and the goodies! OH MY!

A quilt top:









8 oz dusky brown colonial top, Angora fiber, silk hankies, crocheted shaw and The Soapmaker's Companion.










:clap: :happy:


:goodjob:


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

that quilt top is one I did from scraps thats why there is so many colors in it. Also the heart squares were left over from a quilt my guild made for a man who had heart surgery. I had gotten the book as a gift but I am not a soap maker LOL I had seen on your web site you are so I though Great someone who can use it. I always have a stash of different fibers so I thought it would be fun to send along somthing for the cold winter months comming up. The angora is not clean it is fresh cut from my english bunnies. Happy Crafty Pioneering Fun!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

& just LOOK at those beautiful socks!
You would think Ozarkquilter had been reading sock patterns forevah! 
Beautiful work!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I have knit lots of socks before but have never done any kind of pattern. When I knit it just looked like rows of knit stiches. This was fun learning a pattern!!! I started my second pair of socks from this pattern for my best friend for Christmas


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just started on my third pair in the Fruit Loop pattern!

LOVE the color in Ozark's socks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The socks are beautiful OzarkQuilter! All those goodies, wow! What a fabulous treat.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, you need to take a picture too!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

bump. How many people are still working on there socks and how is it going?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice WIHH! Those look great!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is a cool pic.

It looks like you must have dropped out of ther air and landed on that stump.

Shame on you, flying around in your stockingfeet like that! :nono:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful work Ladies! Me, admiring from afar, again!
WIHH.. I see you are showing off your snow!!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Those are beautiful!!
Is anyone still waiting on there socks?
I am


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ozarkquilter, I am still waiting for mine too. Maura says she is finished and has my address. So I am watching my Mail Lady like a hawk!

Who else is still waiting?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

it is so nice to see all the finished socks 
very nice


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I havn't heard from the gal making mine since aournd the first of the month its her first time making socks and maybe its overwhelming for her. I don't know


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I didn't realize that. I swear the mentalpause after 50 is making me so forgetful!! LOL


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't participate in the KAL but I had some fruit loop socks that I had started back when the twins were born last December. I had finished on sock that week but then the other had sat on the needles for almost a year now.

I have turned the heel and am working on the instep of the second sock now and will finish it tomorrow most likely. I can't wait to get that UFO out of here!

Your socks all look great everyone!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am sorry i am keeping you waiting Ozark! They are really kicking my butt.

I had a little hicup when one of the dogs decided they would be fun to pull apart.  I was so close to having the first one finished and moving along to the second. All i had to do was castoff!:bash: I am back down to the toe on the first one. About halfway through the decreases. The third sock should be much faster.

can you go ahead and send my your address and i will mail them as soon as I finish them.

I am not having good luck this year with knitting stuff. Hopefully next year will be better!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

third sock LOL wow thats rough for your first pair of socks LOL


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

tell me about it. I try to be really carefull because one of our dogs, Sadie, will destroy things if she gets left alone to long in the house. Well, apparently I did not shut my bag all the way and she got into it. She also likes to drag her water bowl into the kitchen and then paw it until it flips and spills the contents. Fun to come through the door with sock feet from the porch and step in water.:grump: 

But, like I said, they are going much faster than the first one!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I lurve the way you photograph socks, WIHH!

OzarkQ ... I've started quilting the quilt top you sent. It's my first venture into quilting. I bought an 80/20 cotton/polyester batt, found purple cotton fabric in Paul's stash (yes, _he_ has a fabric stash) for the backing. 

Saturday, I put the quilt top, batting & backing on the table and starting from the middle of the quilt started pinning it. Put it in a huge round hoop (about 24" across) and started 'stitchin in the ditch' from the center out by hand. I only have the straight edges around the piece to finish, then the binding!!!

My middle finger is sore. I can't wear a thimble because it is too akward, but I took a longish, narrow piece of leather and rubberbanded it around my finger to act as a makeshift thimble.

I love looking at the back of the quilt as much as I like looking at the front!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cyndi, Iâm glad you like the video, I did too. It sure put me in the Christmas spirit! Wish more people would do these types of things. Warms my heart more than any store bought gift could ever do. 

Oh, and BTWâ¦â¦.I LOVE quilting (by hand). Piecing the top is my favorite part, quiltingâ¦â¦â¦not so fun! My aunt gave me her Grace GMQ Pro quilting frame a few years back and I have yet to use it, complete with lazer and all. I just canât bring myself to do the machine thing! And, Iâll NEVER do a quilt that big by hand. Iâd do the piecing then take it to the ladies at the church for quilting. One girl can only do so much!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

MLF I am glad your having fun hand quiting. I love useing scraps to make colorful little lap quilt tops. I figured it would be fun to send it along before Christmas as I love giving hand made crafts a gifts. Thought that might help you along. Or just keeping you warm with some hot coffee on your porch swing Give us a pic when your done. Happy Hollidays


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

k&m - I think my first pair of socks I actually knitted something like 4 or 5 times. 2 only got about to the toes before I had to start over! Hang in there, you can do it. I feel for you on the dog too - I have cats like that. :duel:

Cyndi - I use a small set of hemostats from a suture set to pull the needle when quilting. Much easier on the hands!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

bump 
gone a milkin did you get yours yet?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> bump
> gone a milkin did you get yours yet?


Yes! I got them. I need to put them on and take a pic!
It has been such winterish weather, I am blaming it on that.

I really need to do another knitting photoshoot. 
Natural lighting is the best for it and I am being picky and demanding better weather. :teehee:
I also finished my MIL shawl and some mittens and a few other things. Pics to come, I SWEAR!

They are beautiful though, trust me. :cowboy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm wearing my KAL socks today!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am still waiting but I know she was having trouble with them.


----------

